# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Best "bot" to "safely" use CRs?

## Arraycach

Hi guys, I began to bot using HB in WoW at MoP and was succesful at that time, but then I decided I didn't want to cheat so much and put my account in danger so I decided to use only CRs.

The case is that it doesn't matter how safe you try to bot now since it's getting detected and you get banned if you only use CRs or if you bot 24/7, but atm I don't enjoy the game without CRs, for me pressing the same buttons for months until a new expansion is released and so I have to learn how to press new buttons is boring, for some people is sad and stupid, but CRs are the way I enjoy the game.

The case is HB is a great risk right now, I have been checking out Soapbox, but I don't know if it will suit my needs, (I have been using Tuanha this whole time).

Could you guys recommend me if there is some kind of bot to use decent CRs that has no chance of instant ban? Both for PVE and PVP, although I don't need to be the best gladiator in the whole server I want to do a couple of BGs and arenas without getting rekt.

TL;DR: Any "safe" bot to use CRs?

Thanks for your attention.

----------


## Smitten

Though I can't personally vouch for any particular bot since I have not botted in a long, long time, Soapbox is a popular choice around here for PvE (though it does cost) and seems to perform pretty well, and people use Firehack for Lua unlock for PvP scripts. Can't point you to any particular script because I don't use them.

As always: it doesn't matter which bot you end up picking - it's not a matter of _"if"_ you get banned, but _"when"_ you get banned. If you value your account, it's always best not to bot on it.

Good luck!

----------


## xxspokiixx

As @Smitten says, there is not "safe" bot for nothing. Actually almost all the banned persons, are because of CRs. Why?, because they do arenas and insta-kick everything, fake cast, etc.. at to fast and at higher speed than normal. So, these people are been reported by other users. So my recommendation, use any CR , try to not use it too much in arenas and if you use it in bgs try to use it where there are more pjs. For PVE, there is no problem at all, no one will report you for kill a npc or mob :P.
oh and btw, for pve I recommend Soapboax and for pvp hb or Firehack scripts ( I have some cr scripts).

----------


## Arraycach

> Though I can't personally vouch for any particular bot since I have not botted in a long, long time, Soapbox is a popular choice around here for PvE (though it does cost) and seems to perform pretty well, and people use Firehack for Lua unlock for PvP scripts. Can't point you to any particular script because I don't use them.
> 
> As always: it doesn't matter which bot you end up picking - it's not a matter of _"if"_ you get banned, but _"when"_ you get banned. If you value your account, it's always best not to bot on it.
> 
> Good luck!


I know it's a matter of time, but I'd rather be banned every 2-3 years than every 6 months, wich is the norm now if you use HB, I value my account but it's more comfortable for me to use CRs.

Thanks for the info though!

----------


## Arraycach

> As @Smitten says, there is not "safe" bot for nothing. Actually almost all the banned persons, are because of CRs. Why?, because they do arenas and insta-kick everything, fake cast, etc.. at to fast and at higher speed than normal. So, these people are been reported by other users. So my recommendation, use any CR , try to not use it too much in arenas and if you use it in bgs try to use it where there are more pjs. For PVE, there is no problem at all, no one will report you for kill a npc or mob :P.
> oh and btw, for pve I recommend Soapboax and for pvp hb or Firehack scripts ( I have some cr scripts).


I have no intenton of using it for "cheating" in arena, I do enjoy doing arenas from time to time but most of the time I just play regular BGs. If soapbox can hold it's ground in casual PVP then Soapbox it's perfect for me.

Again thanks for the info!

----------


## sammyg69

> I know it's a matter of time, but I'd rather be banned every 2-3 years than every 6 months, wich is the norm now if you use HB, I value my account but it's more comfortable for me to use CRs.
> 
> Thanks for the info though!



bots use injections.
blizzard has caught on to this... youre saying you dont want every 6 months... when the wod sale went on and it was cheap... so december. i went through alot of accounts.
with all known name bots including Rebot and Honorbuddy and EWT and a few others.. i was using the auctions and servers to bot hard. on vpns. kept getting caught. i had to use that sale 4 times... 4 seperate transactions... at one point i was fishing in my garrison where no other players can see you. and i was still getting banned. so at this moment. no matter what anyone tells you. bots arent 100% safe.... currently... my number id throw out there is. you have about 10% chance... because theyve been catching everyone. with the odd few not getting caught... the gold on wow is useless at the moment... it isnt as good as it was, thats if youre using it for profit.. but the bots are detected.... well not detected exactly but more so blizzard is on to the method. i dont recommend botting at all. you will get caught.

----------


## xxspokiixx

Thats right, nothing is safe. Currently hb is detected very frequently. I do have scripts for fh (pvp/pve) if you are interested.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## alex41

dont pick élémentium spot in mining and obsidium

----------


## TwinkEu70

Bots not safe anymore. Never bot with main acc

----------


## waskas

There are "safer" cr bots that don't inject code, just read wow memory to check for rotation conditions and send keys to cast the spells.
Those are less efficient and more limited, but are enough to execute a fairly decent rotation and don't need to check for warden nor other blizzard's protections since only reading memory is pretty safe. I might be wrong, but to my knowledge no "non injecting" bot has been ever detected by blizzard.

----------


## TehVoyager

> I don't enjoy the game without CRs, for me pressing the same buttons for months until a new expansion is released and so I have to learn how to press new buttons is boring,


Elephant in the room, but is World of Warcraft REALLY the game for you man? mighten you prefer cs:go or something?

----------

